# Tests- Psychology Fun



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Lets's lighten things up and have some fun...

SOme of these "tests" are really interesting... They are not scientific so don't take the answers to seriously but they are fun to think about and can be suprisingly accurate...

*don't scroll ahead to where I put the definitions/answers till you finish or you'll ruin it... 

*Test 1.... The LOve Test....*


1. You are walking to your boy/girlfriend's house.. There are two roads to get there. One is a straight path to take you there quickly, but is very plain and boring. The other is significantly longer but is full of wonderful sights and interesting things. Which one do you take to get your significant other's house, short or long?

2. On the way you see 2 rose bushes. One is full of red roses, the other full of white. You decide to pick 20 roses for your boy/girlfriend, of any color combination. What number of white and red do you pick? (you can pick all of one or any combo of the two)

3. You finally get to their house. A family member answers the door. You can have them get your boy/girlfriend or go get them yourself. Which do you do?

4. You go up to you boy/girlfriend's room, but nobody is there. You decide to leave the roses. Do you leave them by the windowsill or on the bed?

5. Later, it's time for bed. You and your boy/girlfriend go to sleep in separate rooms. In the morning when its time to wake up you go in their room and check on them. When you arrive, are they awake or asleep?

6. Now it's time to go back home. Do you take the short, plain road orthe longer, more interesting road?


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

1. I chose the short route. I want to get to my love quickly 

2. I picked half and half

3. I go get them myself

4. On the bed

5. They are sleeping

6. I take the long road home, I'm happy and want to enjoy the sights and sounds.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Lets's lighten things up and have some fun...
> 
> SOme of these "tests" are really interesting... They are not scientific so don't take the answers to seriously but they are fun to think about and can be suprisingly accurate...
> 
> ...


longer and think about my time my spent with her


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Gotta bail so here's... (spolier alert, dont scroll if you havent answered)


TEST 1 answers.....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. The road represents your attitude towards falling in love. If you take the short road, you fall in love quickly and easily. If you take the long road, you take your time and do not fall in love as easily.

2. The number of red roses represents how much you give in a relationship, while the number of white represents what you expect in return. For example, if you chose 18 red and 2 white, you give 90% and expect 10% in return.

3. This question represents your attitude towards handling relationship problems. If you asked the family member to get your significant other, then you like to avoid problems and hope that they will solve themselves. If you went to get them yourself, then you are a more direct person and like to work out problems immediately.

4. The placement of roses determines how much you like to see your boy/girlfriend. Placing them on the bed means you like to see them a lot, while placing them on the windowsill means that you are alright with not seeing them as much.

5. This is representative of your attitude towards their personality. If you find them asleep, you love your boy/girlfriend the way they are. If you find them awake, you expect them to change for you.

6. The road to home tells how long you stay in love with someone. If you chose the short road, you fall out of love easily. If you chose the longer one, you will tend to stay in love for a long time.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Lets's lighten things up and have some fun...
> 
> SOme of these "tests" are really interesting... They are not scientific so don't take the answers to seriously but they are fun to think about and can be suprisingly accurate...
> 
> ...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

:rofl: @ runs.

i think your answers are more accurate.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Awww

1. Short road
2. 10red 10white
3. Get him myself
4. Leave roses on bed
5. Asleep
6. Long way home.

 Just about sums me up LOL


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> *Test 1.... The LOve Test....*
> 
> 1. You are walking to your boy/girlfriend's house.. There are two roads to get there. One is a straight path to take you there quickly, but is very plain and boring. The other is significantly longer but is full of wonderful sights and interesting things. Which one do you take to get your significant other's house, short or long?


Hmmm...boy tough decision. I am VERY intrigued by wonderful sights and all...but I want to get to my Dear Hubby, so I'm going the fast, plain route and focusing on him. 



> 2. On the way you see 2 rose bushes. One is full of red roses, the other full of white. You decide to pick 20 roses for your boy/girlfriend, of any color combination. What number of white and red do you pick? (you can pick all of one or any combo of the two)


I think I would pick 19 red roses and 1 white one just for that tinge of a little difference.



> 3. You finally get to their house. A family member answers the door. You can have them get your boy/girlfriend or go get them yourself. Which do you do?


Oh man another tough one, because I like his family! I'd probably be polite, ask if I can come in, and go sneak and get him! 



> 4. You go up to you boy/girlfriend's room, but nobody is there. You decide to leave the roses. Do you leave them by the windowsill or on the bed?


Oh the windowsill would be pretty and make for a wonderful ambiance in his room. The bed would be a little sexy and naughty though. Can I put them in the windowsill and maybe ONE on the bed for RAWR?



> 5. Later, it's time for bed. You and your boy/girlfriend go to sleep in separate rooms. In the morning when its time to wake up you go in their room and check on them. When you arrive, are they awake or asleep?


Sleeping happily.



> 6. Now it's time to go back home. Do you take the short, plain road orthe longer, more interesting road?


Hmmm...wow I'm not sure. I'll probably take the longer, more interesting road because now I have time to sort of indulge, enjoy and go slow.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

OMG!!! Embarrassingly accurate.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

1. Long road - I would have made a playlist on my ipod to listen to for my walk there. I'm not known for my punctuality.

2. If it has to be 20 roses, then 10 red and 10 white. Aesthetically 15 roses would look better as an arrangement. 10 red and 5 white if that was the case. The remaining 5 roses can be used as petals over the bed.

3. Ask family member. I wouldn't feel comfortable to just walk into their home. I'd wait for their permission to say I could go get him. What a square. 

4. Bed

5. We would have arranged who was going to sneek into the other's room during the night.

6. Long road home. I make really good playlists and now I can reflect about the night before on my journey.


----------



## FourtyPlus (Dec 18, 2011)

1. You are walking to your boy/girlfriend's house.. There are two roads to get there. One is a straight path to take you there quickly, but is very plain and boring. The other is significantly longer but is full of wonderful sights and interesting things. Which one do you take to get your significant other's house, short or long?

*I take the long road. I would wanna tell my love about the wonderful sights and interesting things I might see, maybe take some photos as well.*

2. On the way you see 2 rose bushes. One is full of red roses, the other full of white. You decide to pick 20 roses for your boy/girlfriend, of any color combination. What number of white and red do you pick? (you can pick all of one or any combo of the two)

*RED ROSES, white roses are for funerals.*

3. You finally get to their house. A family member answers the door. You can have them get your boy/girlfriend or go get them yourself. Which do you do?
*I get them myself, after asking permission to do so (assuming I don't know the family members). If I do know them, I know where to find my love, no need for them to get them for me.*

4. You go up to you boy/girlfriend's room, but nobody is there. You decide to leave the roses. Do you leave them by the windowsill or on the bed?
*On the bed*

5. Later, it's time for bed. You and your boy/girlfriend go to sleep in separate rooms. In the morning when its time to wake up you go in their room and check on them. When you arrive, are they awake or asleep?
*Asleep!*

6. Now it's time to go back home. Do you take the short, plain road orthe longer, more interesting road? 
*The long road because it gives me the opportunity to think about why the heck we had to sleep in separate rooms. :scratchhead:*Share 

Share this post on Share on Facebook
Share on Twitter
Stumble this Post!
Digg this Post!
Add to del.icio.us!
Reddit!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> 1. The road represents your attitude towards falling in love. If you take the short road, you fall in love quickly and easily. If you take the long road, you take your time and do not fall in love as easily.
> 
> 6. The road to home tells how long you stay in love with someone. If you chose the short road, you fall out of love easily. If you chose the longer one, you will tend to stay in love for a long time.


I agree with all the answers except these two. I picked the "short road" twice. I do not at all fall in love easily nor do I fall out of love easily. And I only fall in love every blue moon. It's a rarity for me.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

*TEST 2......*

First, write 1 through 11 in a column. 

Then, in the first and second spaces, fill in any two numbers you want. 

In the 3rd and 7th spaces, write down the names of members of the opposite sex. 

Write anyone's name (like friends or family...) in the 4th, 5th, and 6th spots. 

Write down four song titles in 8, 9, 10 and 11. 

Scroll down to see results. Do not scroll until you finish writing!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Results


The name in space 3 is the one you love. 
The person in 7 is the one you like but can't work out. 
You care most about the person you put in 4. 
Number 5 is the one who knows you very well. 
The name in 6 is your lucky star. 
The song in 8 is the song that matches with the person in 3. 
The title in 9 is the song for 7. 
The tenth space is the song that tells you most about your mind. 
And 11 is the song telling how you feel about sex!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha. Katy Perry's "California Girls" was my #11. Apparently that is how I feel about sex. Whatever that means? lol.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Haha. Katy Perry's "California Girls" was my #11. Apparently that is how I feel about sex. Whatever that means? lol.


[Katy Perry - Verse 1] 
I know a place 
Where the grass is really greener 
Warm, wet and wild.............

[Katy Perry - Chorus] 
California girls 
We're unforgettable 
Daisy Dukes 
Bikinis on top 
Sun-kissed skin 
So hot 
We'll melt your Popsicle 
Oooooh oh oooooh 

---------

[pitch tent] 

drool... drool... drool...


 


Actually... funny as hell when I answered that question for some strange reason the old song "I'm too sexy" popped in my head.... hilarious!!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hilarious.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

*TEST 3...*

READ this sentence:

FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-
SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIF-
IC STUDY COMBINED WITH
THE EXPERIENCE OF YEARS.

Now count aloud the F's in that sentence. Count them
ONLY ONCE; do not go back and count them again.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
scroll down...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ANSWER

There are six F's in the sentence. One of average
intelligence finds three of them. If you spotted four,
you're above average. If you got five, you can turn
your nose at most anybody. If you caught six, you are
a genius. There is no catch.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, damn. 

I only counted 3.

But there ARE only 3. Trick test? Trying to be smooth, 'ey, Pit?


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Well, damn.
> 
> I only counted 3.
> 
> But there ARE only 3. Trick test? Trying to be smooth, 'ey, Pit?


Trying? Pfffffffffffffft. 

Does a Lion TRY to be the king of the jungle? 

It just is mama, it just is.   lol. 





SIDENOTE........


*WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT WOOOOOOOOOOT!!!*


OMG, I wasted the last 3 hours solving this other puzzle (below) I finally got it!!! and I was right!!! kinda redeemed me from the lousy 4 I got on the "F's" test.... 'cept of course the minor detail about it taking me 3 hours (on and off) probably would have been closer to an hour if it werent for the fact that it gave me a headache a couple times and I had to take a break and recompose myself while I did my actual job... lol.



*TEST 4.......* _The brain buster!!_

This is called Einstein's Riddle because it is said to have been invented by Albert Einstein as a boy; it is sometimes claimed that only 2% of the population can solve it.

NO cheating!! No google!!! lol.

* and this is not a trick, it's a real puzzle with real answers. no shenanigans.

From the following sixteen facts, try to determine:

A. Who drinks the water?
B. Who owns the zebra?

1. There are five houses.
2. The Englishman lives in the red house
3. The Spaniard owns a dog
4. Coffee is drunk in the green house
5. The Ukranian drinks tea
6. The green house is immediately to the right of the ivory house
7. The Old Gold smoker owns snails
8. Kools are smoked in the yellow house
9. Milk is drunk in the middle house
10. The Norwegian lives in the first house
11. The Chesterfields smoker lives next door to the man with the fox
12. Kools are smoked in the house next to the house with the horse
13. The Lucky Strike smoker drinks orange juice
14. The Japanese smokes Parliaments
15. The Norwegian lives next door to the blue house.
16. In each house there is one nationality, one pet, one cigarette smoker and one liquid drink.

President Kennedy solved this problem in 21 minutes. The Advertising Director of a famous national magazine took over 2 hours to solve it...how about you?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Haha. Katy Perry's "California Girls" was my #11. Apparently that is how I feel about sex. Whatever that means? lol.


You got some experimenting to do? 

"I want your sex" tells about my mind and "Batdance" is how I feel about sex. Any therapists around?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The F's ....I'm a genius!! 

the quiz on the interwebz confirmed it.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> The F's ....I'm a genius!!
> 
> the quiz on the interwebz confirmed it.


Indeed. If it's on the "world wide web" it must be true! Congratulations! 

I dont want to steal your thunder but I got some terrific news of my own today! I got an email from a guy in Uganda. I don't want to go to far into it, but let's just say after I send this cashiers check to him tomorrow.... My ship is finally coming in!! What a great day for us! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

heheheh


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

YAY! I counted 6!


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Haha. Katy Perry's "California Girls" was my #11. Apparently that is how I feel about sex. Whatever that means? lol.


I put down "I don't wanna stop" By Ozzy


----------



## unspokenwind (Feb 23, 2012)

1. That depends! If I was late, the short road. If not, I would enjoy the interesting road. Yes, yes, I certainly would!

2. Half red, half white.

3. Um, duh! I'd go talk to them myself!

4. I'm thinking the bed. (It'd probably be seen, then!)

5. Phhft. He wouldn't be asleep, that's for sure! He's mister early riser. Iiiiiii, on the other hand, can't sleep at night. LOL.

6. Certainly the interesting road. I might find something else. Or, I might take the short way if it's evening or whatever. It depends on my fancy!


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Did anyone else get the Einstein Riddle? I had to take 2 advil after that one! lol.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

*TEST 5 *....

This is a relational psychology test. The answers given to the questions have been shown to have a relevance to values and ideals that we hold in our personal lives.

Read the following questions, imagine the scenes in your mind, and write down the FIRST thing that you visualize. Do not think about the questions excessively.


1. You are walking in the woods. Who are you walking with?

2. You are walking in the woods. You see an animal. What kind of animal is it?

3. What interaction takes place between you and the animal?

4. You walk deeper into the woods. You enter a clearing and before you is your dream house. Describe its size.

5. Is your dream house surrounded by a fence?

6. You enter the house. You walk to the dining area and see the dining room table. Describe what you see on and around the table.

7. You exit the house through the back door. Lying in the grass is a cup. What material is the cup made of (ceramic, glass, paper, etc.)?

8. What do you do with the cup?

9. You walk to the edge of the property, where you find yourself standing at the edge of a body of water. What type of body of water is it (creek, river, ocean, etc...)

10. How will you cross the water?

You can fill out your answers here and it will give you your assesment


----------

